# Instalación de protección contra incendios



## msconcrete

I Need Help To Translate  ''instalaciÓn De Proteccion Contra-incendios '' To English Please.

Pertecene A Un Proyecto De Ingenieria, Es Una De Las Instalaciones Que Contiene El Proyecto.

Gracias


----------



## fenixpollo

Puede ser _installation of fire safety measures_, pero la traducción exacta depende en qué tipo de "protección" y la manera en la cual va a ser instalada.  

Si nos puedes dar una oración completa como ejemplo, y un poco de información de trasfondo, sería más fácil llegar a una traducción correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## David

Fire Prevention System


----------



## Bulldog22

Fire protection installation


----------



## David

Instalaciónes are _not_ installations in this use. El presidente _actual_ de los Estados Unidos es George Bush, pero _the actual president of the United States is Dick Cheney._

Systems or equipment would be more accurate. _Installation_ se refiere a la introducción, construcción, no al equipo mismo.


----------



## Bulldog22

Thank you David for your correction.


----------



## fenixpollo

David said:


> Instalaciónes are _not_ installations in this use.


 How do you know?  There isn't enough context to tell whether we're talking about instalación/installation as a verb, as in _installing;_ or as a noun, as in _equipment_.  I chose the former for my suggestion.


----------



## msconcrete

Gracias por vuestras respuestas: he elegido Fire prevention equipment.

Básicamente, instalación de protección contra incendios, es el cálculo y elección de una serie de dispositivos (grupo de presion, extintores, bies, salidas de evacuación, etc) para prevenir y protegernos de un posible incendio en un establecimiento.

Espero que la traduccion elegida sea la mas adecuada.
GRacias


----------



## abeltio

Hay dos tipos de instalación.
Fire Detection System
Fire Fighting System

Fire prevention no es una instalación sino una política... los procesos y prácticas de seguridad para PREVENIR el incendio - son procesos administrativos.

Las instalaciones físicas se denominan en la práctica industrial: Fire Protection Systems e incluyen los dos mencionados: detection y fighting


----------



## mora

Hola

De acuerdo con abeltio, hay dos tipos de instalación. Salidas no van a prevenir el incendio, van a proteger la gente. Por eso, creo que es 'fire protection system.'  

Further to the word 'installacion/instalación'- although it may not be reflected precisely in the dictionary,  in Spain 'las instalaciónes' is commonly used to mean 'the building systems'. Without context offered, there was no way to tell if it was a 'building system' or an 'installation' .

Mora


----------

